# No Split Week Fees?



## tahoeJoe (May 4, 2008)

I was reviewing some paperwork I pick-up at a recent Hyatt High Sierra visit and in the flyer it stated that there was no split week fees at Highlands Inn, Main Street Station, Grand Aspen, or Beaver Creek. Is that true? If so, I wonder why, not that I am complaining, I wish more would follow their lead,  

-TJ


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I was reviewing some paperwork I pick-up at a recent Hyatt High Sierra visit and in the flyer it stated that there was no split week fees at Highlands Inn, Main Street Station, Grand Aspen, or Beaver Creek. Is that true? If so, I wonder why, not that I am complaining, I wish more would follow their lead,
> 
> -TJ



While no fees is great for those that split the weeks it actually means those that don't help pay for something they don't get (an extra cleaning required for a split week use).  

If the owners decided that was OK with them then great I guess.  Maybe the majority nearly always split the use?


----------



## Divot (May 4, 2008)

Not sure I understood the Moderator's answer above....the easy answer is because these resorts provide daily maid service.


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

Divot said:


> Not sure I understood the Moderator's answer above....the easy answer is because these resorts provide daily maid service.



AH - then all owners are already paying for "split week" service. Moot point then if someone leaves early as the cost of the unit cleaning happens either way.  It isn't free - it's being paid for by the owners as part of the regular fee. Sounds like thats how they like it and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Divot (May 8, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> AH - then all owners are already paying for "split week" service. Moot point then if someone leaves early as the cost of the unit cleaning happens either way.  It isn't free - it's being paid for by the owners as part of the regular fee. Sounds like thats how they like it and there's nothing wrong with that.



I guess thats one way to look at it. My fees at Carmel cover my split weeks there and I pay elsewhere (other than Colorado). I use the split week at Carmel from AZ often and find that its really no big deal.  Your Westgate comments crack me up. Did they violate you?

Divot


----------



## dvc_john (May 9, 2008)

I don't really mind the split week fees, but it does seem like it's more of an income source for the resort than a fee to cover extra expenses.

For example, at the resort I'm staying at, if I have a 2-br lock-off unit for a week, a mid-week 'full cleaning' is included in the mf's.

If I want an extra 'full cleaning', the listed cost is $50.

If that 2-br lock-off is split into a 1-br and a studio, and each is split into a 3-day and a 4-day, they collect $140 in split week cleaning fees ($35 x 4), and still effectively only do the mid-week 'full cleaning' that is already paid for with mf's.


----------

